# Any fans of the movie Dark City around here?



## Outré (Oct 27, 2021)

Most people I meet have never even heard of this movie. It was made in the 1990’s not long before The Matrix. I think it’s a really cool and unique film. Just curious if anyone around here likes, has seen, or has even heard of this film.

Here’s a trailer of the movie.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 10, 2021)

That's a great movie. You're right, it was kind of buried by that Matrix, which is too bad because Dark City is very much its own thing. 

Fun sci-fi concepts. great atmosphere, and a vry goofy Keifer Sutherland performance~


----------



## reptile logic (Nov 12, 2021)

Yep. Saw it shortly after it came out, and again about five years ago. I like it, but it's not on my personal list of those that I regularly review.

Maybe it's time, again. Who's up for barbecue and volleyball? We'll meet up at Shell Beach.


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

Thinking in circles

I’ve always loved that line for some reason


----------



## Yudran (Nov 12, 2021)

It's one of my favorite movies ever. I was blown away by it the first time I watched it. I wish I had the opportunity to see the director's cut first: the theatrical cut spoiled most of the story right from the bat. But the ambiance and photography was enough to keep me entertained. And the score: it's hard to make a theme that sounds both memorable, unique, epic but also unsettling and terrifying.


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

Yudran said:


> It's one of my favorite movies ever. I was blown away by it the first time I watched it. I wish I had the opportunity to see the director's cut first: the theatrical cut spoiled most of the story right from the bat. But the ambiance and photography was enough to keep me entertained. And the score: it's hard to make a theme that sounds both memorable, unique, epic but also unsettling and terrifying.


I agree. The directors cut is definitely better. The studio made the Director dumb it down. 

He wanted to make a sequel to it but I don’t think that the first one was popular enough that the studio wanted to go for it.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 12, 2021)

Outré said:


> Most people I meet have never even heard of this movie. It was made in the 1990’s not long before The Matrix. I think it’s a really cool and unique film. Just curious if anyone around here likes, has seen, or has even heard of this film.
> 
> Here’s a trailer of the movie.



Yes, I loved that movie when it came out, and have the blue-ray downstairs. Director's cut is really the only way to see it to give it justice.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 12, 2021)

I loved it but I haven't seen it in years.

I thought it was basically the movie that The Matrix wanted to be. Much better.


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m glad there are a few other people out there that like this movie. Anyone who hasn’t seen it should at least watch it once!!!


----------

